# 1 foot my a$$



## Brudda94 (Aug 24, 2017)

Buddy and I tried to go offshore this afternoon. Buoy was saying 1’. Actually was 2-3 with the occasional 4. Cape Horn 24XS handled it fine, but we couldn’t stay on a spot with A Rhoda’s. Sheesh, need better weather forecast!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

that stinks, how far out did you get?


----------



## Brudda94 (Aug 24, 2017)

We were trying to go 18 miles. Only made it 7 miles. I had a few spots there that looked like they had fish on em, but the Rhodan was getting pushed around like it wasn’t even on. Waves were occasionally cresting over my bow. After about 45 minutes we gave up and headed north.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

ewe..... next time....


----------



## Brudda94 (Aug 24, 2017)

Yes Sir...next time


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

That buoy report was probably right when you read it earlier. Went out 12.8 miles in my 19' Key West at 9ish and ran 34 mph going out. Came back in at 3ish and at first ran 24 slowing down to 10 as we got closer inshore!!

It built up after 1 a bunch. And all the red's we caught were too short.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

duplicate


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Brudda94 said:


> Buddy and I tried to go offshore this afternoon. Buoy was saying 1’. Actually was 2-3 with the occasional 4. Cape Horn 24XS handled it fine, but we couldn’t stay on a spot with A Rhoda’s. Sheesh, need better weather forecast!


Forget forecast. Here is a rule of thumb that worked for me for a long long time. For every 5 knots of wind you will have 1 foot of waves. Prolonged high wind will produce even greater waves. Find a good wind speed site, and you can figure it out more closely then they ever will. That is why we called NOAA, NOWAY!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Another rule of thumb. At 1pm, it's going to blow 15-20 out if the southwest, pretty much every day this summer.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

We didn't leave the dock until around 2pm yesterday afternoon. Sure, the conditions weren't that great and the rhodan couldn't keep us on a spot, but we still caught our 5 man limit. Can't be so 100% reliant on that trolling motor, have to adjust.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

John B. said:


> Another rule of thumb. At 1pm, it's going to blow 15-20 out if the southwest, pretty much every day this summer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk





^^^this


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

lobsterman said:


> Forget forecast. Here is a rule of thumb that worked for me for a long long time. For every 5 knots of wind you will have 1 foot of waves. Prolonged high wind will produce even greater waves. Find a good wind speed site, and you can figure it out more closely then they ever will. That is why we called NOAA, NOWAY!





That is great advice ...thanks for sharing!:notworthy:


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Brudda94 said:


> We were trying to go 18 miles. Only made it 7 miles. I had a few spots there that looked like they had fish on em, but the Rhodan was getting pushed around like it wasn’t even on. Waves were occasionally cresting over my bow. After about 45 minutes we gave up and headed north.


You've found what happens 78% of the time in the summer. 21% of the time its the east or west wind doing that.
You want the 1% afternoon.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

lobsterman said:


> Brudda94 said:
> 
> 
> > Buddy and I tried to go offshore this afternoon. Buoy was saying 1’. Actually was 2-3 with the occasional 4. Cape Horn 24XS handled it fine, but we couldn’t stay on a spot with A Rhoda’s. Sheesh, need better weather forecast!
> ...


NOAA had the wind increasing to 13-18 knots out of the west in the afternoon (they should have adjusted their sea heights). I moved my trip from 2pm to 11am. Just beat the chop. I would have canceled in my 20’ boat if couldn’t have gotten away earlier. Agree that studying the wind is the right way to go.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

That WSW wind really kicked up in the afternoon, more than the usual it seemed to me. Was really nice from about 0700 till around 1230 where we were, about 9 miles off the beach. By 230 the wind was really howling as we were going back into Sherman Cove. My neighbor was 25 miles out and had a long slog back in due to the wind kicking up. Amazing what difference a few hours can make!


----------



## Brudda94 (Aug 24, 2017)

boomshakalaka said:


> We didn't leave the dock until around 2pm yesterday afternoon. Sure, the conditions weren't that great and the rhodan couldn't keep us on a spot, but we still caught our 5 man limit. Can't be so 100% reliant on that trolling motor, have to adjust.


I’m glad you guys got em. It wasn’t the trolling motor that did us in. We didn’t leave the dock til 4:00 and I just didn’t want to catch a fish bad enough to fight the waves. Plus I’m guessing with 5 guys your boat is bigger than mine. If not, then your balls certainly are.


----------

